# What do you house with YOUR betta?



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm very curious. Could you please list the fish that you have housed with bettas succesfully? I need some ideas.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

i have found the corydoras variety of catfish to be very good betta companiions.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I love corydoras. So cute!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I have 3 Otos in my ten gallon with one of my girls.


----------



## Gilbert (Jul 7, 2009)

I have 10 cory's in my split 20 long. I had them in my sorority tank but the girls kept eating the sinking wafers >.<


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have or have had in the past swordtails, guppys, playts, neons, corys, and otos in with my bettas.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ive had the same as calmwaters all do well


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Rosey Red Minnow! i have one in my 10 gal with Desmond right now, they get along great.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

When I had my 20 gallon tank I had a couple Cory catfish and some White Clouds, also called Mountain Minnows, in with my female Bettas.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

one of my bettas is in a 29 gallon tank with coris, rams, variety of tetras, danios and white clouds (the white clouds are amazing, they got along in every situation where I had a community with bettas), as are the coris. The danios only worked in my 29 gallon tank I had a few in with a betta in a 2.5 gallon and they fin nipped, most likely due to the smaller space. I moved those same danios into my 29 gallon with my other betta and they now no longer fin nip.

I have another 3 gallon tank with a betta and 1 siamese algae eater. The algae eater likes to try to school with my betta and JD is always like "what the heack dude...personal space here!" lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nothing yet. I'm planning on getting shrimp for the girls and a pair of ADFs for my 5 gallon.


----------



## MrHumphries (Oct 5, 2009)

I have 4 cories, 7 Tetas and I just added a pleco  all get along fine 

Don


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Nothing yet, but when I set up the 55, I guarantee that it'll be more than just the girls  I've been looking for a ghost shrimp or two for Sherbet's 5 gallon as well


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have three emerald cory catfish with my betta. He now thinks he's a catfish.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

cherry shrimp seam to work well but if they die your fish will eat them. so will another shrimp if thers another in there. but i would recamend the gost shrimp they get larger then cherry shrimp.(only 1 inch tho. the cherry ones only get to 1 cm)


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 3 albino corys and 3 cardinal tetras and 1 snail with my betta (see siggy).

~TPF


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> cherry shrimp seam to work well but if they die your fish will eat them. so will another shrimp if thers another in there. but i would recamend the gost shrimp they get larger then cherry shrimp.(only 1 inch tho. the cherry ones only get to 1 cm)


I highly doubt they're only 1 cm. That's nothing. Are you sure? :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe she meant 1 inch??


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Probably. 1cm would be _tiny_.


----------



## withluck (Dec 11, 2008)

I've only ever kept corydoras with my bettas. Dwarf frogs are fun, too.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I keep 5 white clouds, a dwarf african frog, 3 otos and an apple snail...everybody gets along just swimmingly...! It's got a few plants...a coconut, a kyoto, and a gold ribbon...I might more kyotos though!


----------



## 7103 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a dwarf frog. They're really cute, but feeding is a bit of a pain; I have to use tweezers to feed her, or else my betta will eat until he is bloated and leave nothing for the dwarf frog. She even puts up with his bullying. I had ghost shrimp too (before the frog), for awhile.... until he ate them.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I've got a ten gallon that is just about ready for fish. I'm thinking that I'm going to get another betta, like 3 cory cats, and 4 platys, or mollies. I can't wait to go to the petstore!


----------



## seriosbrad (Oct 31, 2009)

I have:

1 molly
1 glass cat
2 mini guppies
1 oto
1 zebra snail
1 small cichlid (dont remember the name of it)


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

@seriousbrad WHOA. That's a lot. What size tank do you have? Don't glass cats and otos like to shoal?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I just picked up three glass shrimp. One didn't make it home before the other two canniblized him. The other two are happily foraging in my tank. The big one is just about as big as Tango. I named her Big Bertha! Tango went up to her, checked her out and then left her alone. The other is smaller. His name is Burt. Don't know if he'll make it. I have so many plants and stuff, I'm just hoping they stay hidden and live. They are SO neat to watch.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think Tango is going to mess with Big Bertha. lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

nothing yet, but I'm going to try a sorority with cories or ottos in it.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, Tango just tried to mess with Big Bertha and she stood up and boxed him. :O. Everyone is fine.


----------



## 7103 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ha, that sounds like the way my betta was when I first got my ghost shrimp (except I sincerely hope that your luck with shrimp is better than mine was). One was his size, the other was smaller. The smaller one was always going after my poor betta's tail, so I took it out with a small cup. I hoped to give it to someone else who had a fish with less tempting fins. But I forgot that shrimp can jump, and mine did . I felt pretty bad about it. The remaining shrimp (almost betta sized) was fine for almost a month... then my betta flipped and ate it. Sorry for the long story; it just seemed applicable. So, best of luck to the shrimp keepers!


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got 3 ghost shrimp for my 5.5 gallon.

When I first put them in, Kazimir saw one and flared at him for about 1 minute, then realized (I assume) that the shrimp wasn't a threat. now he doesn't even bother with them, although the shrimp still back off when he gets too close, lol.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well i finally put some shrimp in with a few of my boys, i have 3 boys in a divided 35 gallon, i put 3 shrimp in with each boy, so far they just stare at them, and in one side theres a certain shrimp thats fascinated with the betta! lol he keeps swimming up to him and touching him with his antennas? feelers? whatever u call them, anyway the betta just looks back at him as if to say" do YOU mind?" LOL its really cute


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That sounds so cute!! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL! So cute. :lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I got a blue mystery snail for my 10g soon to be sorority tank, and my spawning tank. He is SOOO cool!  I named him Loki.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Gotta love the snails!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea!!! He's so cool.  Angel hasn't even noticed him yet. LOL


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Midas was SOOO curious when he first saw him. He got like right up next to him and was just staring. He kept coming looking at Slick at all these different angles, trying to figure him out.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, I was a little worried that Angel would be mean, but she hasn't even taken a second look at him!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Oh I must add I have just added a blue ram cichlid to my 5 gallon tank because he was getting picked on in my 29 gallon tank by some other fish, his tank mate unfortunately passed away :-( so he was the only ram left. I put him in with my very easy going betta and they do great! But my siamese algae eater started to pick on the ram though (I think because both bottom feeders for the most part), so I switched the algae eater to my other 29 gallon tank because he is getting kinda big for a 5 gallon now anyway, which is probably why he was being a bully  So it all worked out in the end. But if you get rams I would get more then one because they seem to be pushovers when by themselves :-( especially if you are having more then just a betta and rams in your tank.


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

4 neon tetras and a snail, as Cody is very friendly :-D


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

I just put a snail in mine.
Kaz didn't seem to mind too much, although he did peck at the snail 1 time. otherwise, he leaves him alone - occasionally observing


----------



## SueK (Aug 7, 2009)

I put a pair of Blue Rams in with a sad lethargic betta, Spike. Spike perked up immediately and flared and chased the Rams. He was so happy. Then about a week later, the rams ate his fins :-( 

I've put a tank seperator in now and Spike has healed well.

Then I went to the fish store and saw a betta in with about 30 rams. He was chasing them all over and not a nip on him.

Sure hate that seperator, but don't think I can risk removing it!


----------

